# Water conditions around Minot



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

I will be heading up the second weekend in October. I was wondering if anyone had a report of water conditions for the Minot area. I am coming up from Nebraska and would like to get started scouting in the right direction. Thanks for any info!!!!!

Save some for us Non-Ressies!


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

I will be in the general vicinity, actually in Donnybrook, October 6th through 11th. I will try to let you know what I find.

I was raised in Papillion Nebraska&#8230; what the hell is wrong with the Huskers? I think one of the signs of the apocalypse is the Iowa State is favored over Nebraska in something other than a wrestling tourney!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Water is down...but you'll still be in good shape.


----------

